# Bachmann side rod glue



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck gluing Bachmann 4-6-0 plastic side rods? If so. what glue should I use?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've done a bit of melting and found they are more like an engineering plastic - nylon based. 

However, what I wanted to say was that I found you can extend or shorten them with brass tube. I used a rectangular tube slightly larger than the rod and drilled a hole through the tube and rod either side of the joint to fix them in place.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Pete,
I cut these to shorten them, but I did not leave enough "meat" on one side of the cut for a mechanical fastener.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,

I did successfully join the rods by heating them, but it wasn't pretty [LH joint.] 
You don't need much to attach the brass tube.












_However, I have no idea how long these will last! I haven't run the loco yet!_


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I broke one somehow and managed to hold it together with epoxy. It broke farily easly once more and I epoxied it again. The first time it lasted about one year and the second time it's been about 6 months. As long as I just run it and don't crash it, I seem to have pretty good luck. But it's not very strong. 
Bob


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought Barrys Big Trains had metal side rods to replace the plastic ones?


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I really need to join the valve gear rods. These are somewhat smaller than the main drive rods. Anybody have any spares??? 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Barrys Big Trains had metal side rods 
He does. And he makes special ones in stainless steel for your custom project. 

Anybody have any spares??? 
I have the bits from several 4-6-0s in my boxes. Which bits do you need? If it's a valve gear rod, sounds like you have the Walschaerts gear version? I have a complete pair (both sides) of the gear from a loco. Like the one below:


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Pete,
This is the rod I need for both sides.








Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
You have a pm . .


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have glued several side rods together and many other stressful kitbashed parts. with Great success. I use Zap-a-Gap. Rex [/b]@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

